# Bellator 122: Four Reasons To Watch It



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> Bellator MMA has undergone many changes in the past few months and this Friday at Bellator 122 the beginnings of those changes will be felt. Bellator 122 will be held at the Pechanga Resort and Casino in Temecula, California and will serve as the conclusion of the 2014 Summer Series. There are several high profile bouts planned and, as usual, it will be broadcast on Spike TV. This will more than likely serve as a transitional event and it will be interesting to see how the changes will affect the layout of the event. So with that here we go at examining the details:
> 
> New Leadership
> 
> ...


http://mmafiends.com/bellator-122-four-reasons-watch/


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Interested to see how Phil Baroni does.






Broken ankle, herniated discs in his back & a 3rd undisclosed injury. All within the span of about a year at the ripe age of 37-38. 

If he wins, it'll be a hell of a comeback.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I honestly thought that when Coker took the reins that he would scrap this bout for Baronis sake at least.

Baroni has to be fighting for dirt cheap. This is a fight that I can't get excited at all for...


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

#1 reason to be excited for Bellator 122. Cage Fighting


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Seriously? That is the only reason to watch it? That's like saying the one reason to watch football is for the field!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Karo made that look easy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Phil Baroni is kind of on the washed up side whereas Karo Parysian still has potential. If you put it that way makes plenty of sense.


----------

